# Clarence Seedorf



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

Nome: Clarence Seedorf
Nazionalità Paesi Bassi
Altezza 177 cm
Peso	81 kg

Clarence Seedorf è nato a Paramaribo, in Suriname. Tre dei fratelli di Clarence, Chedric, Rhamlee e Jürgen, il cugino Stefano e il nipote Regilio sono tutti calciatori professionisti; il padre Johan, invece, è un procuratore sportivo.
Seedorf è un giocatore completo, dotato di un ottimo bagaglio tecnico e di grande forza fisica. Queste peculiarità gli permettono di ricoprire tutti i ruoli del centrocampo.

Cresciuto nell'Ajax, debutta con la maglia della prima squadra nell'Eredivisie il 29 novembre 1992 contro il Groningen a 16 anni e 242 giorni, diventando il più giovane calciatore di sempre ad aver giocato con la maglia dei lanceri di Amsterdam. 
Arriva il debutto in Nazionale a 18 anni, nel 1994, contro il Lussemburgo.
Con l'Ajax vince 2 Campionati e 1 Champions League nel 1995 giocando tutte le partite.
l'anno dopo passa alla Sampdoria per 7 Miliardi di lire, contando 32 presenze e 3 gol.

La sua prima competizione con la Nazionale è l'Europeo del 1996, sbaglia un rigore contro la Francia ai quarti di finale
nel 1996 passa al Real Madrid dove ci rimane per 3 anni e mezzo vincendo anche quì Campionato e Champions League.
Partecipa solamente a un Mondiale quello del 1998 dove l'Olanda si arrende soltanto ai rigori contro il Brasile.
Dopo l'Europeo in casa perso in Semifinale ai rigori contro l'Italia, viene proprio in Italia, all'Inter per 2 anni e mezzo, tante volte finisce in panchina e dopo il famoso 5 maggio 2002 passa alla squadra giusta di Milano scambiato con Francesco Coco.

sotto la guida tattica di Carlo Ancelotti diventa subito un punto fermo nel progetto tecnico-tattico del tecnico emiliano.
Titolare inamovibile del centrocampo insieme al regista Andrea Pirlo e all'incontrista Gennaro Gattuso.
Inizia benissimo con il Milan vincendo la Champions League nella notte di Manchester contro i rivali Juventini. L'anno successivo vince il suo primo Campionato Italiano. Con il Milan vincerà un altra Champions League, viene eletto miglior centrocampista nel 2007 e un altro Campionato 2010-2011.
La sua ultima ultima competizione in Nazionale è l'Europeo del 2004, con l'Olanda segna 11 gol in 87 partite
Il 30 giugno 2012 ha firmato un contratto di due anni per il club brasiliano del Botafogo.


alcuni numeri
è l'unico giocatore che ha vinto 4 Champions League con 3 maglie diverse
ha collezionato 125 presenze in Champions League (100 con il Milan)
con 432 partite è lo straniero con più presenze nel Milan (300 in Serie A con il Milan)
ha giocato 924 partite (135 gol)


nel suo Palmares ci sono 20 titoli

Ajax 
Coppa d'Olanda: 1992-1993
Supercoppa d'Olanda: 1993, 1994
Campionato olandese: 1993-1994, 1994-1995
Champions League: 1994-1995

Real Madrid
Campionato Spagnolo: 1996-1997
Champions League: 1997-1998
Supercoppa di Spagna: 1997
Coppa Intercontinentale: 1998

Milan
Campionato Italiano: 2003-2004, 2010-2011
Coppa Italia: 2002-2003
Supercoppa Italiana: 2004, 2011
Champions League: 2002-2003, 2006-2007
Supercoppa Uefa: 2003, 2007
Coppa del Mondo per Club: 2007

è sicuramente uno dei centrocampisti più forti di sempre


----------



## Darren Marshall (21 Febbraio 2013)

Fantastico, semplicemente fantastico. Certo negli ultimi anni ci ha fatto imprecare parecchio ma la sua carriera ed il suo valore sono fuori discussione.


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

Ottimo [MENTION=21]Fabry_cekko[/MENTION]. Seedorf un giorno ritornerà al Milan.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

Grande campione. Altrimenti non vinci la champions con 3 club diversi. In campo un maestro, conoscenza del calcio totale. Per me il Seedorf dei tempi d'oro non ha avuto nulla da invidiare ai vari Xavi ed Iniesta.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

in ogni trofeo che ha vinto ha sempre dato un contributo importante


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Immenso e che personalità.
secondo mè sottostimato rispetto a quello che ci ha dato


----------



## Blu71 (21 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Immenso e che personalità.
> secondo mè sottostimato rispetto a quello che ci ha dato



Clarence ha sempre avuto una intelligenza calcistica (e non solo) che pochi possono vantare.


----------



## Jino (21 Febbraio 2013)

tifoso evorutto ha scritto:


> Immenso e che personalità.
> secondo mè sottostimato rispetto a quello che ci ha dato



Secondo me no, piuttosto ha un pò pagato gli ultimi anni in cui c'è stato un inesorabile e naturale declino. Anni in cui i sopratutto i più giovani, che non hanno visto il vero Clarence, l'hanno un pò odiato. Ed in secondo luogo ha pagato il suo trotterellare per il campo, anche se io son sempre dell'idea che è meglio uno che corre poco ma lo fa bene piuttosto di uno che corre tanto ma a vuoto. 

Per dire, meglio Seedorf che corre poco ma con un'intelligenza calcistica pazzesca che un Nocerino che corre come un pazzo ma a vuoto.

- - - Aggiornato - - -



Blu71 ha scritto:


> Clarence ha sempre avuto una intelligenza calcistica (e non solo) che pochi possono vantare.



Vero vero, dote dei campioni VERI.


----------



## Tifo'o (21 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Grande campione. Altrimenti non vinci la champions con 3 club diversi. In campo un maestro, conoscenza del calcio totale. *Per me il Seedorf dei tempi d'oro non ha avuto nulla da invidiare ai vari Xavi ed Iniesta.*



Concordo, come personaggio vabbe affari suoi

Ma il seedorf degli anni doro aveva nulla ad invidare a xavi ed iniesta... Come per Pirlo...il problema è che quando hai gente come sheva,maldini, nesta, cafu, pirlo, ...i singoli passano in secondo piano...

Non si è mai classificato tra i primi 3 palloni d'oro, ma bisogna anche dire che l'epoca dove giocava era molto difficile competere con gente come Ronaldinho, Deco, Gerrard, Lampard, sheva, zidane e pocco continuare...


----------



## Splendidi Incisivi (21 Febbraio 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Grande campione. Altrimenti non vinci la champions con 3 club diversi. In campo un maestro, conoscenza del calcio totale. Per me il Seedorf dei tempi d'oro non ha avuto nulla da invidiare ai vari Xavi ed Iniesta.


Assolutamente, penso che sia fuor di dubbio. Anzi, è meglio impostarla così la frase: Xavi e Iniesta non hanno niente da invidiare a Seedorf, perché è Seedorf il punto di riferimento, non loro.


----------



## tifoso evorutto (21 Febbraio 2013)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Concordo, come personaggio vabbe affari suoi
> 
> Ma il seedorf degli anni doro aveva nulla ad invidare a xavi ed iniesta... Come per Pirlo...il problema è che quando hai gente come sheva,maldini, nesta, cafu, pirlo, ...i singoli passano in secondo piano...
> 
> Non si è mai classificato tra i primi 3 palloni d'oro, ma bisogna anche dire che l'epoca dove giocava era molto difficile competere con gente come Ronaldinho, Deco, Gerrard, Lampard, sheva, zidane e pocco continuare...



Seedorf come trequartista non mi faceva impazzire
come mezzala non è stato inferiore a nessuno
Deco, Gerrard, Lampard gli erano inferiori


----------



## Fabry_cekko (21 Febbraio 2013)

visto che avete citato Xavi e Iniesta dico la mia...per me solo Iniesta si può paragonare a Seedorf visto che rispetto a Xavi da solo ha vinto l'Europeo 2012


----------



## Clint Eastwood (21 Febbraio 2013)

Grande Clarence, determinante nelle grandi partite come sanno fare solo i campioni. 
Si dice spesso che la champions 2007 l'ha vinta Kakà. 
Sbagliato, l'hanno vinta vinta kakà...e Seedorf.


----------



## Gnagnazio (22 Febbraio 2013)

Giocatore, secondo me, MOLTO sottovalutato. Forse per colpa della presenza dei vari Rui Costa, Kaka', Pirlo che avevamo in squadra. 
Ma, per me, è stato Seedorf a farci il salto di qualità in centrocampo. Poi faceva gol da fantascienza...


----------



## rossovero (22 Febbraio 2013)

Mi ha fatto inc.azzare come una biscia, certe volte, ma poi se ne veniva fuori con giocate assurde. Simbolo di un'epoca di lusso


----------



## runner (7 Marzo 2013)

Mito sempre!!

un vero calciatore in campo e un grandissimo campione, non per niente ha vinto 4 Champions!!

forte fisicamente e tecnicamente eccelso!!


----------



## pennyhill (8 Marzo 2013)

Mister Seedorf.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (8 Marzo 2013)

pennyhill ha scritto:


> Mister Seedorf.



Clarenceeeeeeee
diventerà un grande Allenatore


----------



## Jino (9 Marzo 2013)

Ah be, son convinto pure io che diventerà un grande allenatore. Ha una conoscenza del calcio come pochi altri, non a caso in campo era il professore. Aggiungi a questo la mentalità da vincente ed una grande personalità e non vedo come non possa diventare con gli anni un grande mister.


----------



## ed.vedder77 (4 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me é stato decisivo anche nell ultimo scudetto.un campione,avremo potuto e dovuto congedarlo da San Rio in maniera migliore.spero in lui come nostro futuro allenatore,quando avrà l esperienza giusta,probabilmente rivedremo un bel calcio....giocatori permettendo


----------



## Fabry_cekko (5 Agosto 2013)

ed.vedder77 ha scritto:


> Secondo me é stato decisivo anche nell ultimo scudetto.un campione,avremo potuto e dovuto congedarlo da San Rio in maniera migliore.spero in lui come nostro futuro allenatore,quando avrà l esperienza giusta,probabilmente rivedremo un bel calcio....giocatori permettendo



lo spero...Seedorf ha detto che vuole fare un gioco offensivo...possesso di palla olandese, movimenti d'attacco spagnoli e qualità difensive italiane...una roba mai vista...è ambizioso Clarence


----------



## Dexter (5 Agosto 2013)

negli ultimi anni al milan è stato uno dei giocatori con i ritmi più inadeguati di tutta la serie A...per il resto,negli "anni d'oro",non aveva niente da invidiare a nessuno (come mezzala però,trequartista l'ho sempre visto troppo atipico).


----------



## Gnagnazio (7 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me, senza dubbio uno dei giocatori più sottovalutati di questi ultimi 20 anni. Forse troppo discontinuo.
Ma ha fatto una carriera immensa. 4 champions vinte.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (7 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Secondo me, senza dubbio uno dei giocatori più sottovalutati di questi ultimi 20 anni. Forse troppo discontinuo.
> Ma ha fatto una carriera immensa. 4 champions vinte.



tra i Milanisti è sottovalutato fidati...alcuni miei amici non milanisti lo vorrebbero nella loro squadra ideale...per me è uno dei centrocampisti più forti degli ultimi 20 anni...inferiore soltanto al solito Zizou


----------



## Djici (7 Agosto 2013)

un grandissimo... purtroppo il ricordo del grande giocatore viene un po oscurato dal fine carriera.


----------



## Albijol (7 Agosto 2013)

Sto aspettando il suo erede dal 2007 cavolo


----------



## Andreas89 (7 Agosto 2013)

E' stato un fenomeno, ad alti livelli fino al 2007. Dopo devo ammettere, come ho detto molte volte, che mi ha fatto rodere spesso il fegato, quasi fino ad odiarlo, per i ritmi pensionistici con cui si barcamenava in campo. Però è stato decisivo anche negli ultimi 2 trofei. Forse la migliore mezzala degli ultimi 20 anni.


----------



## If Everyone Cared (8 Agosto 2013)

di quelli che ho visto giocare è secondo solo a don andrès.


----------



## Andreas89 (8 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> di quelli che ho visto giocare è secondo solo a don andrès.



Si, anche se il miglior Seedorf è molto vicino al miglior Iniesta. Meno dribblomane, però più tecnico.


----------



## CrisRs (9 Agosto 2013)

purtroppo gli ultimi anni l'ho così odiato, anzi si è fatto cosi odiare che purtroppo non riesco piu a ringraziarlo e a pensare a ciò che di buono ha fatto...contento che stia il piu lontano possibile dal milan...


----------



## mefisto94 (10 Agosto 2013)

Secondo me è stato anche più forte di Iniesta. Aveva una reattività fisica che lo spagnolo si sogna...


----------



## If Everyone Cared (24 Agosto 2013)

t'aspetto.


----------



## Jino (24 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> t'aspetto.



Più che come allenatore ci servirebbe come calciatore, quanto ci serve uno come Clarence.


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> Secondo me è stato anche più forte di Iniesta. Aveva una reattività fisica che lo spagnolo si sogna...



seedorf era devastante, quale iniesta, non scherziamo, iniesta è più forte nello stretto forse, ma nei cambi di gioco, nei tiri di fuori, nella fisicità e anche nella corsa seedorf era nettamente superiore, molto più completo, iniesta è proprio tarato per giocare col barca e con la nazionale spagnola


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> seedorf era devastante, quale iniesta, non scherziamo, iniesta è più forte nello stretto forse, ma nei cambi di gioco, nei tiri di fuori, nella fisicità e anche nella corsa seedorf era nettamente superiore, molto più completo, iniesta è proprio tarato per giocare col barca e con la nazionale spagnola



E' la stessa cosa che ho detto io...


----------



## Lucocco Franfrescone (26 Agosto 2013)

Immenso


----------



## Superdinho80 (26 Agosto 2013)

mefisto94 ha scritto:


> E' la stessa cosa che ho detto io...



infatti ti davo ragione


----------



## mefisto94 (26 Agosto 2013)

Superdinho80 ha scritto:


> infatti ti davo ragione


----------



## Gnagnazio (26 Agosto 2013)

CrisRs ha scritto:


> purtroppo gli ultimi anni l'ho così odiato, anzi si è fatto cosi odiare che purtroppo non riesco piu a ringraziarlo e a pensare a ciò che di buono ha fatto...contento che stia il piu lontano possibile dal milan...



Anche io lo odiavo negli ultimi anni. Ma da quando ha lasciato il Milan, abbiamo visto un crollo pazzesco sul piano qualitativo. Poi quando vedo che cosa sta facendo in Brasile, mi rendo conto della grandezza del giocatore.


----------



## runner (27 Agosto 2013)

a sto punto penso che lui, Inzaghi, Gattuso o meglio ancora Frank Rijkaard o Spalletti sarebbero stati gli allenatori giusti.....

gente di carattere insomma e non che si accontenta....


----------



## If Everyone Cared (28 Agosto 2013)

Jino ha scritto:


> Più che come allenatore ci servirebbe come calciatore, quanto ci serve uno come Clarence.



anch'io ero scettico, ma è sempre meglio dell'alternativa.
e poi ho la nettissima sensazione che uno fra lui e inzaghi diventerà un top.
come calciatore... be', mica solo a noi.  servirebbe a tutti tranne forse al barça perché c'è già dio andrès.


----------



## Dumbaghi (28 Agosto 2013)

Stai comodo cesso


----------



## Gnagnazio (28 Agosto 2013)

Seedorf allenatore vuole dire : Tecnica, Qualità in centrocampo.

Ne sono sicuro.


----------



## Fabry_cekko (29 Agosto 2013)

Gnagnazio ha scritto:


> Seedorf allenatore vuole dire : Tecnica, Qualità in centrocampo.
> 
> Ne sono sicuro.



sicuro...per me vincerà tanto


----------



## Jino (29 Agosto 2013)

If Everyone Cared ha scritto:


> anch'io ero scettico, ma è sempre meglio dell'alternativa.
> e poi *ho la nettissima sensazione che uno fra lui e inzaghi diventerà un top.*
> come calciatore... be', mica solo a noi.  servirebbe a tutti tranne forse al barça perché c'è già dio andrès.



Pure io... ma credo i tempi non siano ancora maturi... uno si sente a tutti gli effetti ancora un calciatore tra l'altro...


----------



## pennyhill (29 Agosto 2013)




----------



## pennyhill (15 Gennaio 2014)

Capisco che ovviamente la notizia al momento sia un'altra, causa immediato approdo sulla panchina del Milan.  Ma comunque dopo ben 22 stagioni da professionista (esordio il 03 novembre 1992, quando 16enne, giocò l'ultima mezz'ora di Ajax 2-1 Vitoria Guimaraes, in coppa uefa) si ritira Clarence Seedorf.

Queste le maglie che ha vestito: Ajax, Sampdoria, Real Madrid, Inter, Milan, Botafogo. Più 87 presenze e 11 reti con la nazionale olandese.

I suoi allenatori in oltre 20 anni di carriera: van Gaal, Eriksson, Capello, Heynckes, Hiddink, Toschack, Del Bosque, Lippi, Tardelli, Cuper, Ancelotti, Leonardo, Allegri, Oswaldo de Oliveira, Advocaat, Rijkaard, van Basten

Il palmares, e tutto il resto, lo trovate in prima pagina.


----------



## Serginho (15 Gennaio 2014)

A parte qualcuno, tutti grandi allenatori ha avuto, speriamo prenda spunto


----------



## Jaqen (15 Gennaio 2014)

Il campione coi campioni


----------



## O Animal (15 Gennaio 2014)

Massive Winner... Ho sentito una bellissima intervista radiofonica a Simon Kuper, noto giornalista britannico che conosce molto bene il calcio olandese e che nel 2007 aveva scritto un bel editoriale del Financial Times su Seedorf; se avete 2 minuti leggetevelo:

_Quando McManaman stava mangiando il suo primo pranzo a Madrid si era reso conto che tutti parlavano spagnolo e tra sé e sé disse "saranno 5 anni molto lunghi...".

Dopo di che Clarence Seedorf l'ha adottato. Seedorf parlava perfettamente inglese e uno spagnolo italianizzato e ha guidato McManaman in giro per Madrid spiegandogli la vita.

L'unico problema di Seedorf, a detta di McManaman, era la sua incapacità a stare zitto. Una volta Capello gli aveva spiegato una cosa durante un allenamento e Seedorf gli è andato davanti dicendogli: " Non vuoi farlo in questo modo. Vuoi farlo in quest'altro. E poi vuoi darmi la palla."

Seedorf è gentile, proattivo ed intelligente, e fa innervosire chiunque. Con la vittoria ad Atene aveva vinto il doppio delle Champions League del Manchester United nella loro storia. Questo è stato una dimostrazione delle capacità del Milan e dei loro psicologi, perchè nessun altro club potrebbe sopravvivere con un personaggio così bizzarro. 

Seedorf è nato nello Suriname, con un fisico talmente imponente che le infermiere dell'ospedale l'avevano soprannominato "*King Kong*". Si dice che a 8 anni il latte non gli bastava più e che hanno cominciato ad aggiungergli il porridge di manioca.

Da lì ha solamente accelerato. Già alle elementari era capo della scuola, mediava le dispute sui giocattoli e rincuorava i bambini a cui mancavano i genitori. Successivamente è cresciuto come il più precoce calciatore olandese di tutti i tempi, superando persino Cruyff.

Una sorta di muro in calcestruzzo molto veloce, con un fondo schiena gigantesco. Seedorf poteva giocare in ogni ruolo, senza essere geniale in nessuna particolarità del suo gioco ma sapeva passare, correre, contrastare e leggere le partite. A 15 anni disse: "Prima l'Ajax, poi la nazionale olandese e poi l'Italia". A 19 era già alla Sampdoria raggiungendo tutti i suoi obiettivi.

Alcuni segni preoccupanti stavano già emergendo. A 16 anni nello spogliatoio lo chiamavano già "Nonno" per i suoi discorsi sulla disciplina, sulla responsabilità e il rispetto. Più del calcio amava la comunicazione.

Nel suo modo di vedere le cose ogni momento è giusto per parlare. Il suo biografo Simon Zwartkruis scrisse che mentre Seedorf vinceva la sua prima Coppa dei Campioni, in Ajax Milan del 1995, venne sostituito, e mentre la gara continuava si è alzato dalla panchina per andare a discutere con Van Gaal sulla decisione di sostituirlo. Un attento portiere di riserva lo bloccò fino a quando Seedorf, con la sua indole cortese, decise di lasciar perdere.

Il calcio ha gerarchie definite, simili a quelle dell'esercito Prussiano, ma Seedorf decise che poteva essere un dibattito in cui le persone potevano far crescere le loro personalità. Durante un'intervallo a Madrid stava spiegando la tattica a Capello quando Capello, irritato, gli lanciò la giacca urlandogli "Se sei così bravo, fallo tu l'allenatore". Anche il suo procuratore provava a consigliarlo dicendogli: "E' già difficile guidare una macchina, non provare ad essere anche la macchina".

La predisposizione di Seedorf a declamare discorsi psicologici senza alcun humour, ha spesso alienato i suoi connazionali. Gli olandesi sospettavano anche che non lavorasse abbastanza dato che le sue capacità fisiche erano talmente superiori che una partita di calcio non potevano stancarlo.

Quando l'Olanda giocava tutta la nazione, ad eccezione delle persone imparentate con Seedorf, lo insultava. Quando i tifosi olandesi lo schernivano sua madre piangeva sugli spalti e anche lo stesso Seedorf ne soffriva. Un natale aveva considerato di scrivere una poesia agli olandesi (nella sua vita ha sempre scritto poesie e canzoni). Nel 2004 fu mandato via dalla nazionale e qualche anno dopo lo riconvocarono e lui accettò anche di farsi umiliare entrando all'86° minuto.

Solo il Milan l'ha capito. Nei test fisici e psicologici a Milanello Seedorf supera tutti i suoi compagni.

E' talmente muscoloso che gli è stato vietato di fare pesi e lo psicologo de Michelis dopo attente analisi ha concluso che per quanto sia seccante sia caratterialmente la sua comunicazione è sempre utilizzata per aiutare le persone e che è meglio lasciarlo parlare.

Il Milan ha saputo capire Seedorf negli anni e viceversa. Il suo compagno di squadra Kakà ha dichiarato: "Non ci ascoltava mai molto, ma adesso mi ascolta e anche io lo ascolto"._


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Aprile 2017)

Tanti auguri professore


----------



## Clarenzio (2 Aprile 2017)

3-2 in rimonta, uno dei gol più belli di Clarence, bei ricordi


----------



## Heaven (5 Aprile 2017)

Se tornasse in dirigenza?


----------



## diavoloINme (5 Aprile 2017)

Nel milan di ancelotti era il mio preferito 
Mi faceva impazzire la sua personalità.
Dietro ogni grande partita del milan di quel ciclo c'era sempre una partita mostruosa di clarance.
Pirlo era la ragia , kaka il coltello che tagliava le difese come una lama nel burro, nesta e maldini i guardiani della difesa, sheva e kaka i bomber ma clarence era un trequartista prestato a fare il mediano, la mezz'ala.
Il salto di qualità ce lo ha fatto fare lui con la sua disponibilità, un pò come eto'o fu il jolly nel progetto di mou nell'inter del triplete.
E lo so che spesso ci ha fatto bestemmiare per la sua indolenza ma io AMAVO come sfidava il pubblico, come si prendeva i fischi per tramutarli in applausi con giocate sopraffine. 
Classe infinita e due palle grosse cosi!!!
Il professore!!!!


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2018)

Capisco che la sezione è Hall of fame, ma voglio comunque postare un video dell'ultimo Seedorf, non il campione che conosciamo. Il video è ironico, ma ha alcuni aspetti veri. Quando non riesci più a giocare bene, ma mantieni la stessa personalità di sempre (quindi non ti limiti a giocare semplice, ma cerchi sempre il colpo del fuoriclasse) la prestazione disastrosa è dietro l'angolo


----------



## Controcorrente (4 Dicembre 2018)

mamma mia...sei uno di quelli che merita Borini. (senza offesa &#55357;&#56834 L'ultimo Seedorf era ancora un giocatore di livello mondiale, ricordo ancora tutti quelli che gridavano al ringiovanimento perché "lento". Il lento ti risolveva le partite, regalava gioia e sicurezza, innondava di personalità un'intera squadra.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Capisco che la sezione è Hall of fame, ma voglio comunque postare un video dell'ultimo Seedorf, non il campione che conosciamo. Il video è ironico, ma ha alcuni aspetti veri. Quando non riesci più a giocare bene, ma mantieni la stessa personalità di sempre (quindi non ti limiti a giocare semplice, ma cerchi sempre il colpo del fuoriclasse) la prestazione disastrosa è dietro l'angolo



Incredibile, c'è gente che perde tempo prezioso della sua vita a caricare questo video su youtube.
Comunque è divertente, anche un mito come Seedorf ha avuto la sua inesorabile discesa.
Sono convinto però che il peggior Clarence ultratrentenne giocherebbe ancora al posto di Chalanoglu


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Dicembre 2018)

Incredibile vedere certe scempiaggini in un forum di milanisti. Quest'uomo ha vinto da solo più champions di Inter e Juve, sfidato un apparato societario marcio fino al midollo a testa alta, campione come ne sono passati pochi dentro e fuori dal campo.


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Incredibile, c'è gente che perde tempo prezioso della sua vita a caricare questo video su youtube.
> Comunque è divertente, anche un mito come Seedorf ha avuto la sua inesorabile discesa.
> Sono convinto però che il peggior Clarence ultratrentenne giocherebbe ancora al posto di Chalanoglu


Pensa che tu hai speso tempo per rispondere a un video che non t interessa 
Sì quell anno non era "Seedorf", ma esattamente la sua brutta copia. Quello che stupisce non è tanto la tenuta atletica che fisiologicamente deve perdere colpi, ma la precisione. Per questo dico video ironico sì, ma le immagini sono vere. Anche in telecronaca erano stupiti nell ultima col Novara







Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Incredibile vedere certe scempiaggini in un forum di milanisti. Quest'uomo ha vinto da solo più champions di Inter e Juve, sfidato un apparato societario marcio fino al midollo a testa alta, campione come ne sono passati pochi dentro e fuori dal campo.


No aspetta lo scopo del video è diverso, e anche quello che ho scritto. Rileggi e rielabora la frase


----------



## Nils (4 Dicembre 2018)

Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Incredibile, c'è gente che perde tempo prezioso della sua vita a caricare questo video su youtube.
> Comunque è divertente, anche un mito come Seedorf ha avuto la sua inesorabile discesa.
> Sono convinto però che il peggior Clarence ultratrentenne giocherebbe ancora al posto di Chalanoglu



facci un regalo, elimina il video, 
era un Milan Udinese in cui probabilmente ha giocato di menta,
credo che si potrebbe montare un video simile per qualsiasi fuoriclasse


----------



## Lineker10 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Capisco che la sezione è Hall of fame, ma voglio comunque postare un video dell'ultimo Seedorf, non il campione che conosciamo. Il video è ironico, ma ha alcuni aspetti veri. Quando non riesci più a giocare bene, ma mantieni la stessa personalità di sempre (quindi non ti limiti a giocare semplice, ma cerchi sempre il colpo del fuoriclasse) la prestazione disastrosa è dietro l'angolo



beh qualche partita l'ha giocata male anche lui, soprattutto l'ultimo anno che mi pare quello di questa partita. Tra l'altro bisognerebbe contestualizzare, magari non era al 100%.

In generale capitava che giocasse sotto tono in campionato per accendersi in Champions, dove ha costruito la sua leggenda.

Personalmente era mia croce e delizia, perchè nelle sue giornate di indolenza faceva saltare i nervi, tanto quanto ci faceva godere in certe partite indimenticabili di quell'immenso Milan.
Il primo anno in particolare, quando aveva ancora le sue iconiche treccine, ebbe una continuità di rendimento pazzesca, quel Seedorf è stato uno dei più grandi centrocampisti di sempre.


----------



## Igor91 (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> beh qualche partita l'ha giocata male anche lui, soprattutto l'ultimo anno che mi pare quello di questa partita. Tra l'altro bisognerebbe contestualizzare, magari non era al 100%.
> 
> In generale capitava che giocasse sotto tono in campionato per accendersi in Champions, dove ha costruito la sua leggenda.
> 
> ...



Ti ricordi Milan-Inter del 2003-04?? 3 a 2, lanciò una sassata da 35 mt a completare la rimonta... avevo 13 anni, papà lo amava.. esultammo come 2 bambini (e io lo ero davvero ahah) .. Lacrime.


----------



## bmb (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> facci un regalo, elimina il video,
> era un Milan Udinese in cui probabilmente ha giocato di menta,
> credo che si potrebbe montare un video simile per qualsiasi fuoriclasse



Clarenzio alzava la voce quando serviva, non di certo ad Udine. Uno dei giocatori che mi ha suscitato le emozioni più forti, positive e negative.


----------



## Nevergiveup (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Pensa che tu hai speso tempo per rispondere a un video che non t interessa
> Sì quell anno non era "Seedorf", ma esattamente la sua brutta copia. Quello che stupisce non è tanto la tenuta atletica che fisiologicamente deve perdere colpi, ma la precisione. Per questo dico video ironico sì, ma le immagini sono vere. Anche in telecronaca erano stupiti nell ultima col Novara
> 
> 
> ...



Ho capito perfettamente il senso di ciò che hai scritto ma il video resta un insulto a Clarence, quei fumetti non aggiungono ironia al video ma scherno e derisione, una mancanza di rispetto di basso stile per quanto mi riguarda. Mi aspetterei di trovarlo su un forum dei cugini ma non su questo tutto qua.


----------



## Clarenzio (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Pensa che tu hai speso tempo per rispondere a un video che non t interessa
> Sì quell anno non era "Seedorf", ma esattamente la sua brutta copia. Quello che stupisce non è tanto la tenuta atletica che fisiologicamente deve perdere colpi, ma la precisione. Per questo dico video ironico sì, ma le immagini sono vere. Anche in telecronaca erano stupiti nell ultima col Novara
> 
> 
> ...




Guarda che non ce l'avevo con te, leggi con più attenzione perchè non è la prima volta che interpreti male alcuni interventi.



Nils ha scritto:


> facci un regalo, elimina il video,
> era un Milan Udinese in cui probabilmente ha giocato di menta,
> credo che si potrebbe montare un video simile per qualsiasi fuoriclasse



Sbagliato quote..


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2018)

Lineker10 ha scritto:


> beh qualche partita l'ha giocata male anche lui, soprattutto l'ultimo anno che mi pare quello di questa partita. Tra l'altro bisognerebbe contestualizzare, magari non era al 100%.
> 
> In generale capitava che giocasse sotto tono in campionato per accendersi in Champions, dove ha costruito la sua leggenda.
> 
> ...


Il fatto è che l autore ne ha fatti molti altri di questi video. Quell anno secondo me ha avuto un blackout proprio a livello di motivazione, perché il piede e la creatività non penso cambino. 
Non sei il primo che parla di Seedorf croce e delizia. Io, sarà che ero più piccolo, ma di lui ricordo solo le partite fenomenali e le grandi giocate


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> facci un regalo, elimina il video,
> era un Milan Udinese in cui probabilmente ha giocato di menta,
> credo che si potrebbe montare un video simile per qualsiasi fuoriclasse


Ne ha fatti molti video di questo tipo.
Non è una visione solo dell autore di questi video (che secondo me è milanista, con una capacità di ironizzare maggiore della media) : Allegri quell anno lo sostitutiva spesso, i telecronisti rimanevano colpiti dalle sue prestazioni. Il fatto poi che ogni campione abbia un momento di calo non dovrebbe voler dire che non se possa parlare. Per me è stato interessante vedere proprio la brutta copia di un giocatore. Come dire vedere un Messi che fa le sue solite giocate, ma non gli riescono, fa risaltare meglio la differenza tra una giocata efficace e una sbagliata 



Nevergiveup ha scritto:


> Ho capito perfettamente il senso di ciò che hai scritto ma il video resta un insulto a Clarence, quei fumetti non aggiungono ironia al video ma scherno e derisione, una mancanza di rispetto di basso stile per quanto mi riguarda. Mi aspetterei di trovarlo su un forum dei cugini ma non su questo tutto qua.


Capisco. È una questione di punti di vista, io da milanista mi sono divertito. Non considero i giocatori del Milan delle divinità da idolatrare sempre e comunque, mentre quelli delle altre squadre devono essere insultati. Ho sicuramente in antipatia Buffon per esempio, ma più per l opinione che ho di lui che non perché era della Juventus. Seedorf tra l altro è uno di quelli che stimo di più. Da allenatore mi era piaciuto rispetto ai vari brocchi, Inzaghi, Gattuso. Questo non mi impedisce di ridere delle sue cappellate dell ultimo anno. Mi rendo conto di avere un concetto di tifo poco comune 


Clarenzio ha scritto:


> Guarda che non ce l'avevo con te, leggi con più attenzione perchè non è la prima volta che interpreti male alcuni interventi.
> 
> 
> 
> Sbagliato quote..


Perché io ce l ho con te?  L autore ne ha fatti anche più di uno se è per questo. Come spende il tempo saranno fatti suoi. Certo io non mi metterei al pc a creare video


----------



## er piscio de gatto (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Capisco che la sezione è Hall of fame, ma voglio comunque postare un video dell'ultimo Seedorf, non il campione che conosciamo. Il video è ironico, ma ha alcuni aspetti veri. Quando non riesci più a giocare bene, ma mantieni la stessa personalità di sempre (quindi non ti limiti a giocare semplice, ma cerchi sempre il colpo del fuoriclasse) la prestazione disastrosa è dietro l'angolo



Sto video mi spezza sempre


----------



## Nils (4 Dicembre 2018)

Mille e una notte ha scritto:


> Ne ha fatti molti video di questo tipo.
> Non è una visione solo dell autore di questi video (che secondo me è milanista, con una capacità di ironizzare maggiore della media) : Allegri quell anno lo sostitutiva spesso, i telecronisti rimanevano colpiti dalle sue prestazioni. Il fatto poi che ogni campione abbia un momento di calo non dovrebbe voler dire che non se possa parlare. Per me è stato interessante vedere proprio la brutta copia di un giocatore. Come dire vedere un Messi che fa le sue solite giocate, ma non gli riescono, fa risaltare meglio la differenza tra una giocata efficace e una sbagliata



Ok, tu sai che io amo l'ironia, capisco il tuo intento,fra l'altro mi stai fra i più simpatici 

resta di fatto che un filmato simile nella Hall Of Fame non se pò vedè, magari anche i moderatori avrebbero potuto consigliarti meglio...

ha senso creare un apposito tread, probabilmente apprezzerei anche io meglio lo spirito della cosa


----------



## Mille e una notte (4 Dicembre 2018)

Nils ha scritto:


> Ok, tu sai che io amo l'ironia, capisco il tuo intento,fra l'altro mi stai fra i più simpatici
> 
> resta di fatto che un filmato simile nella Hall Of Fame non se pò vedè, magari anche i moderatori avrebbero potuto consigliarti meglio...
> 
> ha senso creare un apposito tread, probabilmente apprezzerei anche io meglio lo spirito della cosa


Eh si, il fatto è che onestamente non sapevo dove metterlo, nella sezione bar mi sembrava fuori tema e datato. Non che questa effettivamente sia la più adatta, ma è la pagina dedicata a seedorf, e comunque stiamo parlando di un video. Spero sia un forum di calcio e non l istituto luce


----------



## willcoyote85 (4 Dicembre 2018)

il video fa spanciare, comunque negli ultimi anni poveretto era pietoso... ma è stato un grande campione


----------



## Miracle1980 (5 Dicembre 2018)

Ragazzi ma quale pietoso dai... non toccatemi Clarence! Molti qui dentro soffrono di memoria corta..


----------



## Willy Wonka (1 Aprile 2019)

Tanti auguri professore


----------



## bmb (1 Aprile 2019)

Willy Wonka ha scritto:


> Tanti auguri professore


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Aprile 2019)

con te in panca 4o posto in cassaforte.


----------



## Abraham (1 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con te in panca 4o posto in cassaforte.



Anche a me è piaciuto come allenatore. Soprattutto il progetto che pare avesse in mente di fare, mi stuzzicava non poco 

Come calciatore è forse tra i migliori centrocampisti che abbia mai visto giocare. Auguri Clarenzio.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Aprile 2019)

Abraham ha scritto:


> Anche a me è piaciuto come allenatore. Soprattutto il progetto che pare avesse in mente di fare, mi stuzzicava non poco
> 
> Come calciatore è forse tra i migliori centrocampisti che abbia mai visto giocare. Auguri Clarenzio.



quel maledetto di silvio lo ha cacciato per troppa personalità. sapeva che con lui saremmo cresciuti troppo ed il progetto prevedeva lo smantellamento.


----------



## ispanicojon7 (1 Aprile 2019)

Auguri prof


----------



## Masanijey (1 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> con te in panca 4o posto in cassaforte.



Seedorf dopo di noi:
- Shenzen: esonerato dopo 14 partite (4 vittorie)
- Deportivo: retrocesso dopo 15 partite (2 vittorie)

Gattuso terzo per punti fatti in serie A

Resoconto: Seedorf eroe, Gattuso da decapitare


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Aprile 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Seedorf dopo di noi:
> - Shenzen: esonerato dopo 14 partite (4 vittorie)
> - Deportivo: retrocesso dopo 15 partite (2 vittorie)
> 
> ...



non conosco ne lo shenzen ne il deportivo come rose.
se ti piace vedere i risultati fuori dal milan, guardati quelli di gattuso, che sono sicuramente peggiori.

al milan ha fatto molto meglio seedorf di gattuso, con una rosa nettamente peggiore ed una situazione societaria impossibile.

seedorf è una cima, gattuso è una buca. poi come uomo li stimo entrambi, ma l'intelligenza conta


----------



## Masanijey (1 Aprile 2019)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> non conosco ne lo shenzen ne il deportivo come rose.
> se ti piace vedere i risultati fuori dal milan, guardati quelli di gattuso, che sono sicuramente peggiori.
> 
> al milan ha fatto molto meglio seedorf di gattuso, con una rosa nettamente peggiore ed una situazione societaria impossibile.
> ...



Willy, potrei risponderti ma so che qualunque cosa io possa dire non sposterebbe di una virgola la tua (e non solo tua) convinzione.
Speriamo in bene, che sia Gattuso o no... ma mi fa molta paura cambiare Gattuso con il Gasperini di turno.
Questo messaggio te puoi salvare e sbattermelo in faccia nel momento in cui le cose dovessero andare diversamente.


----------



## willcoyote85 (1 Aprile 2019)

Masanijey ha scritto:


> Willy, potrei risponderti ma so che qualunque cosa io possa dire non sposterebbe di una virgola la tua (e non solo tua) convinzione.
> Speriamo in bene, che sia Gattuso o no... ma mi fa molta paura cambiare Gattuso con il Gasperini di turno.
> Questo messaggio te puoi salvare e sbattermelo in faccia nel momento in cui le cose dovessero andare diversamente.



neanche io lo cambierei col gasperini di turno, ci vuole altra roba anche per me


----------

